# اصنع بنفسك انتينا لعمل شبكه لا سلكية WiFi G ولمسافه تصل الى 1 كيلو



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بكل بساطه يستطع اي مستخدم لديه المعدات المناسبه ولديه الوقت والهمه العاليه 
صنع عده انواع من الأنتينا (Antenna) او كما يسمى ايضا "اريل" ولكن هذه الكلمه غير 
دارجه في عالم الشبكات اللاسلكية , نستطيع صنع انتينا خاصه بالشبكات اللاسلكية 
الخاصه بالحاسب Wi Fi والتي تعمل على ترددات الميكرويف وتعرف ب IEEE 802.11 او انتينا 
خاصه باالتلفزيون والتي تعمل على ترددات UHF او انتينا خاصه بالراديو والتي تعمل على
ترددات مختلفه HF,VHF,UHF . ولكن كل من تلك الانتينات له حسابات خاصه وله معادلات 
خاصه وله اشكال خاصه , في الحقيقة هذا قد يعتبر تخصص مستقل بحد ذاته يدرس في 
هندسه الاتصالات بشكل موسع ويدرس اسسه بعض من طلاب الهندسه الألكترونية 

=-=-= أسئله واجوبه للتوضيح =-=-=


س:
اذا كنت انا استطيع ان اصنع انتينا وغيري يستطيع فلماذا نشتري من التجار ؟ 

ج :
في الحقيقة صنع الأنتينا ومعدات الاتصال اللاسلكية اكثر من برع فيه هم 
هواه اللاسلكي Amateur Radio بعضهم مهندسو اتصالات وبعضم فقط تملكو خبره 
طويله عبر الزمن وعبر استخدام معدات الأتصال عبر المدن وعبر الدول وعبر الفضاء احياناً 
هوايه اللاسلكيات من اجمل الهوايات العلميه التي تنمى لدى الشخص العلم والخبره 
والصداقة عبر الاثير . ولكن لماذا نشتري من الأسواق هذه المعدات فالسبب هو 
توفير للوقت احياناً 
الرغبه في الدقة العاليه في مجال الاتصال 
للأستخدام الرسمي (فالمعدات التجاريه تاتي بشكل جميل غير الذي نصنعه نحن )
لتوافقها مع المعايير الدوليه الخاصه بالاتصالات والتي تضعها غالباً FCC & IEEE 



=-=-=

س : 
اذا كنت تعتقد نفسك قادر على صنع انتينا للأتصال الشبكي لمسافه كيلو واحد 
فاين الدوله من امثالك LooL ؟ (يتبهلل)
ج: 
الشركات العالمية وهواه الاسلكي وانا وغيري كلنا نستخدم نفس القيم والمعادلات 
اذا كنا على نفس التردد , وهذا ليس اختراع انما هو تحقيق المعالات والقوانين بابسط 
الطرق واوفر المعدات . 

=-=-=

س: 
هل ستعطيني الأنتينا التي ساصنعها بيدي نفس الاداء الذي احصل عليه عند 
شراء انتينا من السوق ؟ 

ج: 
احيانا قد تحصل على اداء سيء جداً واحيانا تحصل على اداء عالي افضل من الذي 
تحصل عليه عند شرائك انتينا من السوق , يعتمد هذا على دقة عملك . 

=-=-=

س: كم التكلفه التقريبيه للأنتينا التي ساصنعها للأستخدام في Wi Fi ?

ج: في الحقيقة يعتمد على نوع الأنتينا ولكن غالبا لن تصل الكتلفه الى اكثر من 
30 دولار اي 100 ريال سعودي 
__________________
النوع الاول 
A Tin Can Waveguide WiFi Antenna











هذا موضع قد كتبته سابقا 
نظرة عامة حول الشبكات اللاسلكية 
ارجو مراجعته لمن يريد ان يتعرف على الشبكات اللاسلكية Wi Fi 

احب ان انوه انني لن ارد على اي تسال خارج نطاق ماساتحدث عنه وهو صنع الانتيا لكي لا يتشتت الموضوع 
اذا كان هناك اي استفسار يفضل وضعه في موضوع مستقل . حلو pls: 

ماهي الانتينا التي سنصنعها اليوم ؟ 

ستصنع انتينا تعرف ب 
A Tin Can Waveguide WiFi Antenna
وهي انتينا تصنع من اي علبه معدنيه ذات قياسات معينه 


ماذا احتاج لصنع هذه الانتينا ؟ 






1- تحتاج الى مجموعه من العلب المعدينة لتنفيذ الحسابات عليها حتى نجد العلبه المناسبه 
السعر (مجاني)
تو قد تستخدم علبه معينه بمقاس معين , مع انه قد تجح الكثير من العلب في هذه التجربه 

2-تحتاج الى كونيتورز Connector من النوع التالي 
N-Female connector









ويمكن استخدام نوع اخر وهو 
N-female Panel Mount 4-Hole
ولكنني لا افضله حاليا في هذه التجربه لانه يحتاج اربعه اخرام اضافيه 





(السعر تقريبا 10 ريال للقطعه)


3- اسياخ نحاسيه خاصه باللحام مقاس 2 -3ملم (يفضل حمل الكونكتور وتجرب المقاس) 
او اذا لم يكن متوفر نستطيع استخدام السلك النحاسي الخاص بكيبلات الكهرب 
(المتر بحوالي ريالين )

4- معدات خرم (دريل كهربائي) او توجد خرامات يدويه يمكن استخدام المتوفر ولكن الدريل افضل 
(الدريل هذا سلف لا تشتروه)

5- كيبل من نوع RG58 ذو الممانعه 50 اوم وبطول لا يزيد على متر او نصف متر 
لان الفقد في تلك الكيابل يؤثر على جوده الأشاره يسمى الكيبل ب Pigtail 
يجب ان تكون اطرافه بهذا الشكل 








الطرف الكبير ويسمى N-Male connector وهو الذي يوضع على الكونيكتور الذي اشتريناه 
الطرف الذهب يالصغير وهو RP-SMA وهو مناسب ليركب في كروت الحاسب اللاسلكية او 
نقاط الوصول التي تحتوي انتينا قابله للتغير (توجد بعض نقاط الوصول بكونيكتور من نوع اخر )



توجد كيبلات افضل من RG58 ولكنها قد تكلف اكثر يصل سعر هذا الكيبل حوالي 50 ريال 
واذا نظرت الى الافضل من LMR 400 فستجده بحوالي 100 ريال 


== 
بعد ان وفرنا الطلبات السابقة وملانا الدنيا علب مثلا مستودعي هنا 






نقوم بحساب قطر كل علبه وتسجل المقاسات في ورقه لمعرفه الانواع (القياسات يجب ان تكون دقيقة جداً جداً ) 

الان سنذهب الى الموقع التالي واستخدام الآله الحاسبه الموجوده في منتصف الموقع 
http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html

Can Diameter - قطر العلبه بالانش 

بعد ان نضع القطر نضغط على ازرار calculate 
لتظهر عندنا قيم في الاسفل ساشرحها لكم 
Cuttoff Frequency in MHz for TE11 mode 
يجب ان يكون اقل من 2.412 ميقا هرتز 

Cuttoff Frequency in Mhz for TM01 mode
يجب ان يكون اعلى من 2.462 

3/4 Guide Wavelength
يفترض ان لا تكون اعلبه المستخدمه اقصر من هذا الطول 

1/4 Guide Wavelength 
المسافه من قاع العلبه التي يجب ان نقوم بالثقب عندها 

هذه القياسات التي في الاعلى هي التي تحدد مدي جوده الانتينا الي ستصنعها 
انا قمت بعمل تجربي على علبه ذات قطر 3,85 انش وكان الانتينا جيده الاداء 
وايضا استخدمت علبه بطاطس برنقلس ولكنها لم تفلع معني ولكنها نجحت مع 
كثير من هواه التجرب وساظه روابط لهم في اخر الموضوع . 

عموما بعد ان حدننا نقطة الخرم التي اعطتنا اياها الحاسبه 
نقوم بالخرم بدقه فمن المفرض ان نتوسع من تلك النقطه بمسافه
متساويه من كل الاتجهات 





هاقد قما بالخرم (الخرم في هذه التجربه كان سئ ولكن الانتينا عملت معاي بشكل جيد)






ناتي بقضيب النحاس ونقص قطعه منه بطول 31 ملم بشكل دقيق (مقاس ثابت حالياً)




اذا كان النحاس مناسب ومشدود في فتحه الكونيكتور ان سنحتاج الى استخدام اللحام 
في تلك الحاله 






الان ناتي بالكونيكتور نضع القطعه النحاسيه الي قصصناها بداخله 
ومن ثم ونقوم بتركيب الكونيكتور بداخل العلبه 







وبهذا نكون قد انتهينا من صنع الانتينا 
الان كل ماعلينا هو توصل الأنتينا بالكيبل 
وتوصيل الكيبل بالكرت اللاسلكي في الحاسب او تركيبه مكان الانتينا في الأكسيس بوينت
مثل هذا الشكل 





||||- الأنتينتا التي في الصوره (العلبه LooL ) قمت انا بتجريبها على مسافه 800 متر وكانت تعمل 
بشكل جيد علما انها غير دقيقة الصنع 

||||-اذا لم تنجح من اول مره فلا تقلق فالعمليه دقيقه جرب مره واثنين وثلاث وعشره 
فانت تتعلم وتستفيد مادياً في نفس الوقت 

صور لمشاريع وعلب اخرى 
من مواقع اخرى
هذه علبه البطاطس برنقلس وتعمل بشكل ممتاز 









والمنتج التجاري من هذه العلب هو 






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 141KB.






في الاخير احب ان اذكر ان اعملية تحتاج الى مجهود والى دقه 
وارجو ان اكون قد قطعت الطريق على بعض مهندسي الاتصلات الاغبياء الذين واجهتم 
واخبروني ان هذه التجارب مستحيله , واخذ يتشدقون بمعادلات وهرج فاضي 
هذه المعدات في بعض المواقع تم تجربها باجهزه تحليل طيفي واجهزه SWR 
هذا موقع تم فيه صنع مثل هذه الانتينتات واعطت كسب 10 dbi وهو كسب عالي 
وقميه انتينا بهذا الكسب تصل الى اكثر من 400 ريال سعودي 
http://wireless.ictp.trieste.it/scho...pmwiki~40.html



*تنبيه : بعد توصيل الانتينا بالجهاز لا تحاول النظر او تعريض جسمك اليها لانها قد تظر بك بشكل او بأخر *

منقول من عرب هاردوير


----------



## eng_safaa (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الشرح الرائع ده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الجزيرة (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور الموضوع اكتر من رائع
عندي سؤال:كيف يمكنني ان اجعلة يرسل ويستقبل اشارات تلفزيونية(صوت وصورة)وانواع القطع التي ساربطها معه


----------



## ادنبرة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*راااااااااائع

احيك ع ه>ا المجهوود الاكثر من رائع

موضوع مميز وممتع جدا

استفدت واستمتعت بقراءته

كل الشكر ومنتظرين المستجدااات 

*​


----------



## اراس القيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي لو هيك الشرح لو مافي اني اشكرك اخي كتير وباك الله بيك


----------



## مريم الفيلي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ياخوي على هل موضوع الروعه ويارب تبدع دائما دائما بمشاركاتك


----------



## محمود* (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك اخي العزيز


----------



## ادور (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع رائع جدا والله مكشورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## sred (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ابن البصرة الفيحاء (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد هندسه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

1000 شكر لك


----------



## مجدي مهيوس (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (7 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت يدددددك يخوي


----------



## abood.mah (8 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا تستاهل كل شكر على الموضوع الرائع حتى لو منقول
احييك


----------



## غريب القطري (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*تصنيع انتينا بنفسك*

مشكور اخي الكريم على هاذه المعلومات القيمه ولاكن عندي مشكله ارجو في العمليه الحسابيه اريد الحدث على الاميل معاك اخي الكريم لفهم منك بعض النقاط ازا امكن وتمنياتي الحاره لك

هاد اميلي باسم الشبكه الانترنت الي عندي 

[email protected] 
الاسم : غريب القطري


----------



## انور الدول (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي
لكن عندي سؤال ممكن؟


----------



## غريب القطري (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مساء الخير على كل من شاهد الرد كيفكم جميعاااا انشاء الله بخير وبصحه جيده بتمنا من الله ان المشرف :م فايز عيسى ان يتقبل منا هاذا الرد ويتكرم علينا بمساعدة ازا امكن (تمنياتي لكم جميعااا 
غريب القطري
[email protected]


----------



## zougahg (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله بلف خير


----------



## tarfass40 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ربي يعينك اخي


----------



## اسيل عبدو (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخى


----------



## بورامي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مشكور على الانتينا الجديده ونتمنى لك تفتح شركه ابراج لاسلكيه تنافس الشركات العالميه


----------



## احمد العسافي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الجميل و المفيد 
ثانيا انا تجربه عملتها ونجحت معي انا استخدمت علبة بطاطس برنقلس
مع العلم كان لدي مشكله مع الشرط الثالث يعني لم يتحقق
انا لدي راوتر واير ليس واستطاعت الانتنا ان تكشف اشارته طبعا هو موجود عندي في اغرفه لذلك كانت الاشاره قويه و ممتازه
وعندما جربتها في الخارج استطاعت ان تكشف جميع منضومات الانترنت الموجوده في المنطقتي
لكن الاشاره كان بها ضعف
حيث اقوى اشاره استلمتها من منضومة انترنت هو الاقرب الي وكانت الاشاره جيده


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## رغيف الخبز (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المشهور999 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب أخواني اذا عملت قطر كبير يعني علية أسطوانية كبيرة هل ينفع وهل تزيد قوة الاشارة


----------



## abdelhak34t (18 ديسمبر 2010)

​ *مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*


*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخوية ويارب التقدم 
بس عندي سؤال : كيف ارل الاشارات عن طريقه علما انه عندي مبايل w995 سوني اركسون فيه اشارة واي فاي 
كيف استخدمه للبث ؟.؟؟


----------



## searcher_2010 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً


----------



## نديم هاشم (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eldahawe (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حيدر90 (28 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيزماهي فوائد الانتينا وفي اي جهاز توضع


----------



## محمد الجعافرة (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا" لك


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (9 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة موضوع اكثر من رائع 

أشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا التوضيح 

لكن ممكن اعرف المسافة بين النقطة الخرم والقاع .... يعني هذه الفقرة لم أفهمها جيدا


----------



## zahersa (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم من الشام بهديك تحية كبيرة لأنك أكثر من رائع وبتسمحلي لقبك ب( سنيور الوايرليس)


----------



## المهندس أحمد1 (13 أبريل 2011)

والله مجهود كبير منك واثبات ان العرب فى تقدم للأفضل


----------

